# Weak Stud and Strong Stud



## khaled_eid (Oct 27, 2011)

A friend asked me about the what is the stong stud and the weak stud, the strong is where the shear stud welded in the middle of the deck rib the weak is when is it on in the middle shiffted towords the center of the beam and not the support.


----------

